# Where can i buy feeder fish??



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

As in the name, NOT GOLDFISH

i would like
minnows
neon tetras
shrimp

anything small and easy to keep until eaten


----------



## blackdragon (Jun 27, 2008)

i have never seen feeder fish for sale, i know in america some shops have feeder tanks but most shops in england dont do it or like the idea of selling feeders, so your probably gonna have to just buy normal fish and dont let on what they are for


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

Till they're eaten? What are you going to feed the fish to?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

YBS's the idea of going for feeders it that they are cheaper the the ones labeled 'pets' do you know anywhere online


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

I think it's against the law to knowingly sell fish as feeders so you won't find them. Why do you want to do it anyway? I considered feeding them to my cwd but to be honest i think it's cruel. Do you realise how many parasites fish can carry?


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

yes i do but i dont see it as any different to feeding my BD a cricket or feeding a snake a mouse,


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

liamlewis said:


> yes i do but i dont see it as any different to feeding my BD a cricket or feeding a snake a mouse,


Crickets don't have pain receptors from what I've heard and i assume you feed your snake dead nice


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

i was just using the snake as an example i dont have one, the point i'm tring to get accross is that thats their natural way


----------



## Juzza12 (Jun 12, 2008)

All reps are pretty far removed from their natural environment anyway, although i do see your point. Personally, if it's not necessary i wouldn't do it but that's just me. Even if i felt comfortable doing it i wouldn't because of the risk of parasites


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

umm it has put me off the idea abit


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Instead of buying them why not breed them? Its just like breeding rats but in water .... Set up a nice fish tank, easy to monitor, around a 20 gall, cycle it etc etc etc ... Make sure you get the FINEST guppys you can fine, no fancy tailed just plain, a male and a female, or a few of each but make sure there 100% healthy, even if you have to put them under a microscope :lol2: then read a care guide on breeding and youll have plenty, guppys breed like rabbits, often and in numbers ... its a option plus probly cheaper than buying.

Look at aquatics classifieds, i have a full setup with breeding net things ...

good luck .


----------



## blatta (May 21, 2008)

Reptilover said:


> Instead of buying them why not breed them? Its just like breeding rats but in water .... Set up a nice fish tank, easy to monitor, around a 20 gall, cycle it etc etc etc ... Make sure you get the FINEST guppys you can fine, no fancy tailed just plain, a male and a female, or a few of each but make sure there 100% healthy, even if you have to put them under a microscope :lol2: then read a care guide on breeding and youll have plenty, guppys breed like rabbits, often and in numbers ... its a option plus probly cheaper than buying.
> 
> Look at aquatics classifieds, i have a full setup with breeding net things ...
> 
> good luck .


It might be better to read a care guide _before_ buying them?

I dont have too many ethical concernen of feeding live fish _when appropriate_, though you should proceed with caution. For those who keep fish, have a look at the ingredients of their food... contains fish? Has it been caught in a sustainable manner, and dispatched in a humane way? 

Im not quite sure why bearded dragons should ever need to be fed fish though. (Appologies if you were intending to feed to something else)


----------



## duracellsim (Dec 14, 2008)

*no problem...*

I feed my turtles fish but only stuff that breeds fast eg guppies... i breed guppies specifically for feeding, because they need to eat natural food and it gives my snake neck turtle exercise...
I aslo leave the guppies long enough to have a good little life.
If you go to a fish shop that sell marine fish they will have feeder shrip which they will sell...
hope this helps
Simon
UK


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

blatta said:


> It might be better to read a care guide _before_ buying them?
> 
> I dont have too many ethical concernen of feeding live fish _when appropriate_, though you should proceed with caution. For those who keep fish, have a look at the ingredients of their food... contains fish? Has it been caught in a sustainable manner, and dispatched in a humane way?
> 
> Im not quite sure why bearded dragons should ever need to be fed fish though. (Appologies if you were intending to feed to something else)


:lol2: i didnt mean i bred them for my bearded dragon to eat ... tbh i didnt even think beared dragons could eat fish :O I only bred guppys for fun and experience not to feed to anything ..


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

duracellsim said:


> I feed my turtles fish but only stuff that breeds fast eg guppies... i breed guppies specifically for feeding, because they need to eat natural food and it gives my snake neck turtle exercise...
> I aslo leave the guppies long enough to have a good little life.
> If you go to a fish shop that sell marine fish they will have feeder shrip which they will sell...
> hope this helps
> ...


I'll have a look, how much are they normaly?? i supose you gave to buy them per ten?


----------



## Askey (Feb 14, 2017)

*My opinion, for what it is worth..*

Take this as you will, and I do understand your point but I disagree that feeding small fish to a lizard is anymore cruel than feeding insects. I'm not an expert on the subject and nobody really knows these things for sure either way. I was able to quite easily find the following information though

"Crickets, like other insects, do have a nervous system that consists of dendrites and ganglia. As far as the scientific community is concerned, the jury is still out on whether or not an insect can feel pain."

So that is inconclusive. I've read similar things before from other sources.

"Fish do not feel pain the way humans do, according to a team of neurobiologists, behavioral ecologists and fishery scientists. The researchers conclude that fish do not have the neuro-physiological capacity for a conscious awareness of pain."

To be honest with you, the latter is probably from a more credible source, and in accordance with the experts in the field. I would say its hard to credibly say feeding fish is anymore cruel than feeding insects.

On another note though, I find question of fish and bacteria far more off putting. I may never feed my dragon fish for this reason, rather than the other. I don't believe in feeding live rodents because I agree that this IS cruel.


----------



## el Snappo (Mar 4, 2017)

Guppies FTW! My old dear bred guppies. Wasn't meaning to. It's more a case of stopping them! I remember to this day, standing there, staring at the little breeder trap I'd bought her. " OMG, Mum! Ye've bred fish!!!







"

Lot of people, I see, keep some fish in with their snappers. Turtle minces about. Does his thing. Fish swim about. Doing theirs. Just like in nature, in a pond.

Then, *Flash!* There's one less fish. Honestly, the speed of it has got to be seen to be believed. Bruce Lee would have approved.


----------

